# How To: Grado Cable Mod



## markkr

I looked everywhere for a guide on removing the annoying "Y" in the factory Grado cable, I couldn't find one so I made my own.
   
  This is a guide that uses a Grado cable from my 225i. Its the newer 8 conductor cable.
   
  Tools required: 1 sharp Xacto knife, strong fingers, patience...
   
  Here we go
   
   
  Begin by SCORING the plastic cover for the cable above the "Y". Do NOT cut all the way through the cover.

   
   
  After scoring the cover, carefully start the cut by placing your Xacto knife inside the cover. Be cautious no to cut the internal conductors.

   
   
  It should be easy to hold the conductors with one hand, and the cover with the other and pull them apart from each other. (the score line should take care if this easily)

   
   
  Once you reach the "Y", cut the cover away. Again be CAREFUL not to cut the conductors.... obviously repeat for the other side

   
  Removing the "Y"
   
  Using your Xacto, begin cutting slowly (over and over) as pictured. You are only going to cut until you just barely make it through (by looking at the end of the "Y" and NOT cutting the cable sheath)

   
   
  Cut through the center of the "Y" about the depth of the tip of your Xacto knife. This is so you will be able to "filet" the "Y"

   
   
  Using your fingers only, you should be able to pull the "Y" apart, not that you should NEVER cut deep enough to damage any cable sheath. At this point the lower cable should be loose in the "Y" and you should be able to pull it down out of the "Y"

   
   
  Carefully, pull the 2 sets of 4-conductor channels through the "Y"

   
   
  Tie the channels together, to keep the exact configuration as the factory assembled (not entirely necessary, but I'm OCD)

   
   
  You have now liberate the "Y". I suggest cutting another 2"-3" back from the cable to compensate for braiding.

   
   
  choose your favorite 4 wire braid, and braid the channels together

   
   
  Add a nice piece of 3-1 heatshrink between the braid and the original cable sheath and enjoy...


----------



## TestSubject

Looking good!
   
  Maybe a little heat shrink tubing to finish everything up like you mentioned.


----------



## cyberspyder

Did you use a jig for the braid?

Thanks, Brendan


----------



## markkr

Nope, I taped the cable to the edge of my desk, and used my fingers.
   
  Lay all 4 wires out in the color pattern you want. (I used an "every other" pattern... ex. red, blue, red, blue)
  Take the left most wire and cross over the next 2 wires and under the last.
  repeat over and over...
  
  Quote: 





cyberspyder said:


> Did you use a jig for the braid?
> 
> Thanks, Brendan


----------



## cyberspyder

Looks **** good for freehand, that's why, probably alot of practice haha.


----------



## Ikelmonster

Looks great man, thanks for this, really easy to follow with the pictures. Will definitely try this out sometime


----------



## markkr

Thanks, this is pretty much the first time I've braided in my life. I found a link on how to braid... just followed the instructions.
  
  Quote: 





cyberspyder said:


> Looks **** good for freehand, that's why, probably alot of practice haha.


----------



## zammykoo

That's pretty sweet. I would leave it unsleeved because the braids look so cool!


----------



## markkr

Thanks. I did. Here's a picture of the final product(s) One is a 325is the other is 225i


----------



## davisoly

Like the Salvation Army, you have given me courage to try.
  Thanks for details.
  davisoly


----------



## markkr

One thing I've found after using this for a while now, if you dont braid REALLY tight... the cable tangles easily. Make sure you take your time and braid it very tight


----------



## mrAdrian

What's the purpose of such, does it improves SQ or is it an aesthetics upgrade?


----------



## markkr

Its cosmetic, and it makes the cable slightly easier to manage without the clunky molded plastic "Y" .


----------



## mrAdrian

ahh. I was thinking how could braided cables improve the sound over stock haha. Thanks for explaining!


----------



## Raguvian

Can this be done on the SR60/80/125i cables as well?


----------



## sml1226

raguvian said:


> Can this be done on the SR60/80/125i cables as well?


125i yes, 60i and 80i, not in the same way.

The 60/80 have 4 conductor cables, so they will only have 2 wires in each of the sleeves where the 125i and up have an 8 conductor, so this can be exactly replicated. With the 60/80i, you'll have to do a 2 wire braid past the Y. You can chop the Y out on all of them, but you can only do a 4 wire braid on the 8 conductor cable, which is only on the 125i and up.


----------



## liamstrain

Some of them may have only two conductors per side - so you would have to twist rather than braid them - but I don't see why not. 
   
  edit: what he said.


----------



## Raguvian

Ah ok, yeah I was thinking I could just twist them.
   
  Is it possible to get the 8 conductor cable separately? If it's not too expensive I'd like to try this and replace the SR80i cable with a higher end cable, though I'm not sure it'd be worth it.


----------



## liamstrain

Mogami W2789 is an 8 conductor (8x26awg) cable you should be able to order to length.
   
  I don't see any quality issues with using a 4 conductor cable instead though.


----------



## Mapringg

what do i do after i have braid
  how do i put it back in
  can i order a mogami cable which have 8 cable so that i can braid
  using ms-1


----------



## liamstrain

Open up the cups, add in something for some strain relief (I used a cable tie and some hot glue on the inside - per Grado original), and resolder. 
   
  Yes - you can usually order any of the Mogami cables by the foot from any number of suppliers - depending on your location.


----------



## Mapringg

can you include some pic or video (sry)
  or share me some link
  i am very scared that i will mess up
  can you also provide me a link on which mogami cable i should get
  i want the cheapest and ok quality if possible (should be better than the original)


----------



## liamstrain

I suggest you search in the fullsize headphone thread for "SR-60 Mod" "grado mod"  and similar terms - all of this has been extensively covered, often with photographs. 
   
  You can buy the mogami 8 conductor by the foot here:
  http://www.redco.com/shopexd.asp?id=509&bc=no
   
  Personally - I think 8 conductor is unnecessary. 4 conductor cables are more than fine. 
   
  You could also see if someone who has done a re-cable on an 8 conductor grado, would sell you their old cable. 
   
  Doing these mod's is going to take some elbow grease, and there is always a risk. If you are not comfortable with possibly breaking your MS-1's for what is a usability/aesthetic upgrade - not a sound upgrade ... you might do a bit more research, and think hard before you start.


----------



## DavidA

Raguvian, where did you get the beautiful wood housings?


----------



## DavidA

Sorry Raguvian, I think it is Markkr that posted the pictures of the wood cup 325 and 225.  Markkr, where did you get those great looking wood cups?


----------

